# Fetterville Barns



## deerrunhaycp

Any of you mid-atlantic guys have any experience with Fetterville Sales of East Earl, PA. (Good or Bad) I am looking to put a another hay barn and they have the best price by about $12K.Thanks
Kit


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Kit, I have seen them advertise in the Lancaster Farmer. Have you asked them for any references? I would make a list of questions to ask them and get a detailed list of what is included and excluded and then see where they are at. There is a reason they are that much low.


----------



## Bob M

I just order a hay shed from Graber Buildings in Atglen Pa. 92' by 120' . This is the first hay shed be we have built, So far they seem very easy to work with and concerned about providing a quality building.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Bob, would you mind sharing the specifics and price? You can e-mail if you would rather. Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Put up a cattle shed and a storage shed last couple yrs.I got a lot of quotes.I built it heavier then code.It really didn't add that much to the price.Fom 28 lb snow load(code) to 55 lb load it only was about $2000 more on 60 x 90 shed.

I went and looked at buildings also and talked to the farmers.That was a deciding factor also.Workmanship and how decent the building crew was.

A couple salesmen I called that were advertising here didn't even know what there snow load rating was they got scratched off the list rite away.


----------



## JD3430

deerrunhaycp said:


> Any of you mid-atlantic guys have any experience with Fetterville Sales of East Earl, PA. (Good or Bad) I am looking to put a another hay barn and they have the best price by about $12K.Thanks
> Kit


I worked with them through the design phase and found them to be VERY helpful. They were recommended to me after I saw one of the buildings they put up near me. 
I never put up the building because my land/farm deal fell through in 2010.


----------



## deerrunhaycp

Thanks 3430! The salesman I talk with was really helpfull. Good to know someone had a good eperience with them. We put up a barn 4 years ago and had a really bad experience with the builder. He has since gone out of business, and may be in jail for writing bad checks. Fidgured I'd better to more research this time.


----------



## Bob M

Our hay shed will be 60' by 120' main part with a 16' lean-to on each side. One gable end will be fully closed and the other will have 16' doors on the lean-to and 30' door on main. The building will be 20' to the eaves. At this time the sides will be completely open. Planning on using the lean-to's for equipment storage. We may close at least one side later not sure yet.The building is coming as a complete ready to build kit, we are building it ourselves with help from contractor friend. The package is about $50,000. The building will be over built for local specs, but we would rather have stronger.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Bob, That's a nice size barn. I am getting ready to put extra machine storage on one side and one end of mine. It will be 20'. Sounds great and I am sure you will enjoy. Good luck. Mike


----------



## JD3430

deerrunhaycp said:


> Thanks 3430! The salesman I talk with was really helpfull. Good to know someone had a good eperience with them. We put up a barn 4 years ago and had a really bad experience with the builder. He has since gone out of business, and may be in jail for writing bad checks. Fidgured I'd better to more research this time.


It's funny you ask about Fetterville because I actually build wooden barns as part of my business. I wanted a metal pole barn to save on costs. They could build a metal pole barn cheaper than I could build a wood barn without my profit margin added in!! 
They were very good at communicating with me and dropped plans off to me, made changes and answered questions without hesitation. I can't remember the name of my salesman. 
I will be back to them in about 5 years when my kids are closing in college I can sell this monstrosity I'm living in now and buy the property my wife and on I always dreamed of.


----------

